# RIP Shane Gibson



## Blood Tempest (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not sure of any details as of this moment, but from what I'm seeing people posting on his personal Facebook page, it looks like shredder Shane Gibson has passed away  Anyone have any info on this?

For those who may not know him:


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw this before, and if its true, it absolutely fvcking sucks. Too young.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been seeing this all morning as well. I can't find any other information though. 

If this is true, that's terrible.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn it. I'm searching all over and can't find any confirmation. Really hoping it's not true. Shane is a hell of a musician.


----------



## Adventrooster (Apr 15, 2014)

My heart goes out to this man's family, friends, and fans. This is horrific news and a dark day for music. RIP


----------



## InHiding (Apr 15, 2014)

Wikipedia says he is dead, but that's no confirmation really.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 15, 2014)

This is awful news.  R.I.P., and my condolences to his family, friends, and fans.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2014)

A friend confirmed it on Shane's page. Scroll down and you'll find it. No other details other than "he has passed on".

 This is extremely heartbreaking. He was an active poster here before too... RIP Shaneroo... My deepest condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## larry (Apr 15, 2014)

just like that...


----------



## yellowv (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope it's not true. Shane was so young. Also a good dude.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 15, 2014)

So sad to hear  such a shame. R.I.P. Shane, you'll be missed


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 15, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A friend confirmed it on Shane's page. Scroll down and you'll find it. No other details other than "he has passed on".
> 
> This is extremely heartbreaking. He was an active poster here before too... RIP Shaneroo... My deepest condolences to your family and friends.



Seeing Shane's posts and videos here were one of the main reasons I signed up to be a member years ago. This really bums me out. Apparently he was engaged too. And I know a new stOrk album was in the works. Life is just too damn short.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 15, 2014)

What?! no way

Edit: just looked on his FB. I can't believe it.

Shane was a big influence on me in the ChopsFromHell days. A great player and funny guy! RIP


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2014)

I was just saying yesterday that the world needed a new Schwartzenator album.

Ugh, this one hurts. Much like others have mentioned, Shane was pretty much a principal reason for me pickup up a 7-string and for joining SSO in the first place. Losing a talent like Shane is a tremendous loss, on top of the fact he was an awesome guy by all accounts.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 15, 2014)

Shane Gibson was one of the reasons I picked up a 7 string and learned how to shred. Back in the My Space days he was a huge inspiration to me and many other guitar players.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy shit... is this really true? WTF has happened?

I saw him live with Korn in Brazil, and he even answered me when I told that the show kicked ass here in the forum. He was always very down to earth, and a great player. I love his work with Jon Davis (the solo tour they did) and Stork as well. If it's true... RIP. Great artist. 

And .... this shit... what a shitty day....


----------



## MJS (Apr 15, 2014)

That really stinks.  

He just got engaged a little while ago, too: https://www.facebook.com/pokie.manson/posts/232138723624748


----------



## NickB11 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just saw this on FB and my heart sank - can't say I knew him personally but he was an inspiration for picking up the 7 string. I remember watching some video of him shredding on this pink colored 7 string and being like, "who is this guy?!". I really hope its not true...


----------



## wookie606 (Apr 15, 2014)

If it's true then I am very upset. Good guy.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 15, 2014)

speechless


----------



## Malkav (Apr 15, 2014)

Not cool 

Shane was a wonderful player and a great dude, this is really terrible news.

My condolences to his family, friends and fiance.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 15, 2014)

Shit. Guy had crazy, mindboggling talent. I was really looking forward to that next stOrk album, too.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 15, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## NickB11 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also - and I apologize if this is incorrect information - but I thought I saw a few days ago people wishing him well, as if he had been in surgery or something along those lines. Sending my thoughts to his family...


----------



## hairychris (Apr 15, 2014)

Bloody hell. RIP.


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 15, 2014)

Horrible news. Its tough to see someone so young go before his time. RIP


----------



## drmosh (Apr 15, 2014)

that's terrible news 
such a talent


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 15, 2014)

RIP shaneroo, thanks for getting carvin to give us the dc800...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 15, 2014)

Horrible sad news.
A sheer talent and a funny and kind guy.
He will be terribly missed.
RIP


----------



## pylyo (Apr 15, 2014)

omg, no.. 

RIP mate, you'll be so missed!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 15, 2014)

What? That can't be right. What happened? Car accident or something? He was too young for any of the stroke/heart attack, etc stuff. As others have said, I thought he was a super nice guy. Really bridged the gap between rock star and us regular folks.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 15, 2014)

So sad!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/officialstOrk



> It is with deepest sadness and regret that we must confirm that stOrk founding member and lead guitarist Shane Paul Gibson passed away at 5:45 AM on April 15th, 2014 in the UAB Hospital in Birmingham, Alabama as a result of complications from a blood clotting disorder. He was 35 years old. He was one of the best guitar players the world has ever known and his virtuosity was matched only by his wit and generosity of spirit. He will be missed beyond measure.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and all those who loved him as much as we did.
> 
> -stOrk-


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 15, 2014)

The stOrk facebook page has confirmed it...https://www.facebook.com/officialstOrk/posts/10152197989748409


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 15, 2014)

RIP Shane, thank you for all your art, for taking the time to reply to my messages and song writing advice.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am so ....in' shocked right now...I emailed him a lot of times here on sevenstring.org. He shared with me a lot of experiences. Shane Gibson was also the reason how I met Carvin as a brand. I also built with Carvin my first high end 7 string dc 727...I cannot believe this right now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 15, 2014)

This is terrible news. For being who he was, he was incredibly grounded and talked with us like we were his buds. I'm really saddened by his passing. We'll never forget him.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 15, 2014)

This is deeply saddening. I really wish it wasn't true. 35 is nowhere near long enough of a life.


----------



## Nats (Apr 15, 2014)

I didn't really know anything about him other than he toured with Korn. Sad news


----------



## mphsc (Apr 15, 2014)

Very sad indeed. He lived more life in those 35 years than most of us in 80+.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2014)

Man, that's just terrible. He was a great guy, and an incredible guitarist, and a great member of this very site. He'll be missed.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 15, 2014)

Awful news, what a great player and person! RIP


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh man  What a great guy to go so soon. May he rest in peace. Keep on rockin' Shane.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Apr 15, 2014)

RIP to a great talent and a greater person!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy crap, I guess it's true. RIP. The good guys always seem to go first.


----------



## asher (Apr 15, 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 15, 2014)

Talent like that should not be taken from us this soon


----------



## Otaraxia (Apr 15, 2014)

As a student of his; I am completely crushed. He was always encouraging, and supportive. And, I've always felt lucky and proud to be able to call him my teacher. I'm going to miss him deeply.


----------



## Dan (Apr 15, 2014)

The world has lost a true musician, terrible news to hear and at such a young age too. My thoughts go out to his family and close friends.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 15, 2014)

Rest in peace, Shane.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG, this is terrible news. Shane was a great inspiration to me.

RIP, Shane


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 15, 2014)

Man, this IS terrible news.

A shredder that loved numetal. I think most of us can identify with that.

Every interaction I had with him never seemed forced. It's hard to find such skilled individuals that care enough to share. RIP.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 15, 2014)

Shit... Birmingham is just a short distance away from me... And he's original from Fort Walton Beach, which is where I go for my summer vacations.. if they have a public service I'll do my best to be there


----------



## stretcher7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow what a loss. Only 35 too! RIP bro.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 15, 2014)

RIP


----------



## lurgar (Apr 15, 2014)

Terrible news. RIP Shane


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wasn't familiar with his work until today. Very talented and WAY too young.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shaneroo nooooooo!  Shane was SUCH a nice guy, I met him at NAMM a couple years back and he was as pleasant as can be, took the time to chat a bit even though I'm sure he was busy so I really appreciated that. He was an active poster on here years back and all you Carvin guys loving your DC800's owe him a debt of gratitude, he was the driving force behind that move by Carvin!!! 35 years old is WAY too young to go, but he did stuff some of us could only dream of really (inspiring Carvin to put out an 8-string when they were so stubborn about even changing their 7-string model, touring the world with a band as huge as KoRn, shred skills like no one's business! ) so at least his short time on this world was full of win! 

Side note - I hope everyone on here at least thinks about grabbing the new stOrk album! I'm wondering if they'll be doing a charity donation dealio for Shane with the new album? RIP Shane, you were a good dude and will be missed by many!!!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 15, 2014)

Goodbye Shane, your music will live forever


----------



## InHiding (Apr 15, 2014)

Is this the guy who played on the Korn DVD where they were in a wheat field or something?

RIP. The guy was as old as I am so it feels kind of weird.

I also just got a Carvin DC800 thanks to this guy (from what I just found out based on this thread).


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw when this was first posted, I still can't believe this.

He was probably one of the dudes I first found metal through, as well as 7-stringers and the amazing quality of Carvin.

Shred on in Heaven, you glorious man.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 15, 2014)

R.I.P 

He left us WAY too soon


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 15, 2014)

I was just listening to Schwarzenator on my run today. Turn on the laptop for some quick pre-bed internetting and I find the very talented and supremely silly guitar player for the prime example of bands based on the cinematic oeuvre of Arnold Alois Schwarzenegger is dead.

Terrible shame. Condolences to those who knew him.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 15, 2014)

....in hell. Way too young, way too talented .

RIP man, thanks for the gorgeous music and guitars, you'll be missed.


----------



## Necris (Apr 15, 2014)

That is far too young to go. 

R.I.P.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't say much more than what's already been said. He seemed like an awesome guy, and he was a monster guitarist. Rest in power, my friend.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 15, 2014)

Shane was awesome. He was always a cool dude. And he was a hell of a player. It's a huge shame to see him go. Still going strong and still on fire, and then just gone. Terrible.

We'll miss you, Shane!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Apr 15, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook around 11AM on the East Coast and just couldn't believe it. Now go on Google. Multiple sites now confirm the details of Shane's passing.

I really am just........torn up about this. I am a completely self-taught guitarist; however, I always bought Shane's DVDs and CDs and always scoped out his videos, technique articles, columns, lessons, etc. He was the closest thing I ever had to an actual teacher or mentor.

With the sudden saddening news, I am going to spend the next few days (maybe weeks?) focusing on composing my tribute to Shane Gibson. I can only hope that it'll be "good" and the rest of the guitar community will be able to see how "special" this will be to me personally. (Would anyone be willing to help me out or collaborate on this maybe?)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Still one of my favorites from The Official "stOrk" Fan Page.



I remember wayyyyyy back in "ye olde Myspace days" when Shane had different "demo" versions of this song up on his page and on his website. Man, does this song sound different and has it gone through some progression!

Here is a link to hear the older versions:
Shane Gibson Official Website


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 15, 2014)

Man this news is heartbreaking. Shaneroo was such an awesome guy and musician. I don't know what to say that already hasn't been said. I just hope the best for his family and friend. His spirit will live on forever.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 15, 2014)

such a good dude. RIP


----------



## lemeker (Apr 15, 2014)

Man this is not cool. Shane was a fine guitarist, who has certainly left us way too early. RIP


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll post this here in homage to Shane. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFTOemrNNMk

It's giving me chills. 

Rip bro, you were awesome!


----------



## Rommel (Apr 15, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 15, 2014)

Shane is one of the reasons I started writing my own music again, and saying fvck it to those that don't like it. His musicianship and spirit will be missed.


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 15, 2014)

Terribly saddening news. Such a loss to have someone die that young, especially a talent like Shane was.

RIP.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow. I did not find out until now. I'm in a bit of disbelief.

I remember when I was a lurker, before I even joined SSO, I'd see this shaneroo dude posting on the forum. I dug the stuff he posted; it made me learn and grow as a guitarist. I only found out he was none other than Shane Gibson when that thread emerged where he posted the first pics of his DC800 prototype. I proceeded to go into a big stOrk immersion for the following month. It changed my approach to the 7 string a little bit, and some of my favorite riffs that I've come up with were inspired by his playing and style.

Shane Gibson - shaneroo - I never really interacted with you, but you always seemed like a very cool dude and you were very supportive of your fans, and even non-fans. You left too soon. I did not know you well, but you'll be missed as a musician, as an inspiration of mine, and as a member of the SSO community.

R.I.P. My thoughts are with his family and loved ones.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just now finding out! That's tragic! RIP Shane! We will miss you, man! 

http://loudwire.com/former-korn-touring-guitarist-shane-gibson-dies/


----------



## Nimby (Apr 16, 2014)

I couldn't have possibly said it better than Alberto7, so I guess I'll be direct with it.

R.I.P., Shane, you will be missed. 35 is too young for anyone to go.


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 16, 2014)

He was too young... R.I.P.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 16, 2014)

such an unexpected tragedy :S
R.I.P.

time to listen to "emo village phillage"


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 16, 2014)

Absolute travesty. He was such an advocate for the ERG community. He'll be missed as a musician, but most as a person. RIP


----------



## tommychains (Apr 16, 2014)

Was shocked when I saw this. Condolences to all his friends and family. Its always tragic losing someone but even worse when its so sudden and unexpected.


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 16, 2014)

Condolences to his family, friends, and fans.
RIP


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 17, 2014)

Sometimes hate checking my email...

fawk


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Apr 17, 2014)

A fried of mine who recorded a few times with Shane posted this on his FB:

Shane Paul Gibson, 35, a native of Fort Walton Beach, Florida and Resident of Los Angeles, California, joined heaven&#8217;s band of angels Tuesday, April 15, 2014. Public Memorial Services will be Saturday, April 19, 2014 at St. Ann Catholic Church, Bourg, Louisiana 10:30am- 2:00pm. Funeral service to immediately follow at 2:00pm.

Shane is survived by his parents, Lee and Elaine Gibson of Bourg, Louisiana; brother, Aaron Gibson and niece Tansley Grace Gibson of Birmingham, Alabama; Fiancé, Jenny Manson of Los Angeles, California; Aunts, Harriet Lyons and husband CJ; Mona Escobar and husband &#8220;Tito&#8221; of Bourg, Louisiana; Melanie Marcel and husband Matt of Baton Rouge, Louisiana; Charlotte LaBarbera and husband Frank of Sulphur, Louisiana; Uncles, Chris Olivier and wife Debra; Jules Boquet and wife Deborah of Houma, Louisiana; Willard Boquet and wife Roberta of Thibodaux, Louisiana; Anthony Boquet and wife Toni of Franklin, Tennessee; Ronnie Gibson of Lake Charles, Louisiana. He is also survived by MANY cousins, COUNTLESS friends, and THOUSANDS of fans. He is preceded in death by his paternal grandparents, PW and Thelma Gibson, and his maternal grandparents Morris and Josephine Boquet, cousins Angela Escobar and Connor Marcel, and George Boquet.

Shane was born February 21, 1979 in Houma Louisiana, moved to Fort Walton Beach Florida where he graduated from Choctaw High School. He then received a scholarship to Berklee College of Music in Boston and graduated in 2002 with a degree in Music Therapy. Shane then moved to Los Angeles to pursue his dream. He is best known for being the touring guitarist for the American metal group Korn, from 2007-2010. He also played the lead guitar for the solo tour of Jonathan Davis from Korn. His main band, stOrk, an experimental rock band, had a self-titled album "stOrk" released in January 2011. The band's sophomore release "Broken Pieces" is slated for release in April 2014.

Shane was known around the shred community for his solo work. He was also a founding member of the heavy metal / comedy act named SchwarZenatoR, the self-titled debut album was released February 23, 2010. Shane played guitars on Godhead singer Jason C. Miller's solo album Last to Go Home and recorded the single "Free" with band Echoes the Fall.
Shane also shared his God given gift and talent through teaching and had instructional DVDs released for guitar. He was truly a master at his craft and anyone who has ever had the pleasure of hearing him play will never forget the music he created. We are blessed to have been forever touched by Shane&#8217;s music, talent, laughter, gentle caring heart, and love for life. He will be greatly missed by all who knew him.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm still having a hard time coming to terms with him being gone. I spoke to him a few times on here and he's an amazing person and an extremely skilled musician. He was a large influence on me. RIP Shane, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## coupe89 (Apr 17, 2014)

So sad always a nice guy on here.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Apr 17, 2014)

man, i remember Shane from an old forum on Myspace. His playing blew my mind and really got me into the idea of getting a 7string. "glitch" picking took me weeks to be able to get down and comfortable doing, still nowhere near his level.


----------



## Korbain (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh wow this is beyond terrible, a blood clot?! what the .......  I remember him posting on here a while back and getting to tour with korn. Way too young! he seemed like a level headed down to earth guy and send my condolences to his friends and family.

Can't really say much more than what everyone else already has. Such a waste


----------



## oompa (Apr 18, 2014)

What?  noes! He used to post stuff here, joined about the same time as me, seemed like a really nice guy and clearly a complete beast at playing the guitar.

My thoughts to his family  

damn it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place, but would anyone happen to have any tabs of some of Shane Gibson's songs that they could share with me?


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 19, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but would anyone happen to have any tabs of some of Shane Gibson's songs that they could share with me?



+1 I definitely wanna learn some of his songs.


----------



## Icecold (Apr 19, 2014)

I remember when he announced that he got the Korn gig on the Megadeth forums and the guy was absolutely stoked. I'm bummed we lost a great player and a great person, but it's good to know that he accomplished great things in his short time with us.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Apr 20, 2014)

Shane R.I.P. ! Definitely a terrible loss. He could shred with the best of them even without much gain. Him jamming away inside the Diezel booth in Frankfurt or so at around 2008 I believe.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 21, 2014)

Man, this is my first time hearing of him. What a MONNSSTERRR!!! His playing is sick!

...., what a shame man. Huge condolences to his friends, family, and fans.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd like to show my honor to Shaneroo

BanDynamiTe - In Memory Of Shane Gibson : Doooosh - YouTube


----------



## Bobo (Apr 30, 2014)

Born4metal85 said:


> I'd like to show my honor to Shaneroo
> 
> BanDynamiTe - In Memory Of Shane Gibson : Doooosh - YouTube



Great job and a nice way to remember such an amazing guitarist!

RIP Shaneroo


----------

